# Ugly ol grass carp



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Got this one saturday a.m. :homer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! What a awesome fish! How big do these things get? That thing is enormous!


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

They get BIG. I'm looking for a 70 pounder.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

that's a nice one.. at a spearfishing tourney in Ark. on saturday the biggest grass carp was 51 lbs I and I think 58" long.. or close to those numbers anyway


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I had no idea they got that big... I wonder what waters they are in out here...


----------

